# 034Motorsport ECU Software: 07K Stage 1, SRI, and Turbo Tunes for MkV Volkswagen Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

034Motorsport is pleased to announce the availability of MkV Volkswagen Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Tuning for 07K 5-cylinder powered cars manufactured from 2005 -2008! :thumbup:​
Developed entirely in-house by 034Motorsport engineers, this line of performance software was built from the ground up to ensure performance without compromise. Through optimization of the factory ECU's fueling and timing maps, 034Motorsport MkV Volkswagen Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L Tuning for the 07K is able to provide increased horsepower and torque, as well as a much broader powerband. 034Motorsport's proprietary changes to the ECU have also addressed other shortcomings of the factory calibrations by increasing the rev limit, eliminating the "rev hang" between shifts, increasing the idle speed for a smoother idle, and refining part-throttle mapping for improved drivability.

*Features:*

Developed In-House on the Street, Track, and 034Motorsport's Chassis Dyno
Optimized Timing & Fueling Maps for Increased Horsepower & Torque with 91 Octane Fuel
93 Octane & 100 Octane Tunes Available Upon Request
Increased Rev Limiter
Speed Limiter (Governor) Removed
Improved Throttle Response & Power Delivery
Refined Throttle Mapping for Part Throttle Drivability
Removed Rev (RPM) Hang Between Shifts
Idle Speed Raised to 750 for Smoother Idle
Increased Fuel Economy
*Application Guide:*

2005 - 2008 Volkswagen Jetta 2.5L (MkV)
2005 - 2008 Volkswagen Rabbit 2.5L (MkV)
*Available Tunes:*

07K Stage 1 Tune for MkV Volkswagen Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L (2005-2008)
07K Stage 1 + SRI (Short Runner Intake Manifold) Tune for MkV Volkswagen Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L (2005-2008)
07K Turbo Tune (8-9 PSI) for MkV Volkswagen Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L (2005-2008)
07K Turbo + SRI Tune (15 PSI) for MkV Volkswagen Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L (2005-2008)
*Installation:*

*Option 1:* Flashed directly through your vehicle's existing OBD-II Diagnostic Port by 034Motorsport.
*Option 2:* Flashed directly through your vehicle's existing OBD-II Diagnostic Port by you, using the PL34 Handheld Flash-Loader. You will receive a free second map with purchase of a PL34 Handheld Flash-Loader! (Sold Separately)
​

*Dyno Charts:*

*Wheel Horsepower Dyno Plot | 91 Octane | Stage 1 Tune for Volkswagen Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L*










*Wheel Horsepower Dyno Plot | 91 Octane | Stage 1 + SRI Tune for Volkswagen Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L*










*Wheel Horsepower Dyno Plot | 91 Octane | 034Motorsport Turbo Kit Tune (9 PSI on Precision 5858 Turbocharger) for Volkswagen Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L*










*Wheel Horsepower Dyno Plot | 91 Octane | 034Motorsport Turbo Kit with SRI Tune (15 PSI on Precision 5858 Turbocharger) for Volkswagen Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L*


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

Any plans on files for some of the newer vehicles? Those numbers look great, huge jump in the F/I file with the edition of an SRI :beer:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

mk6matt said:


> Any plans on files for some of the newer vehicles? Those numbers look great, huge jump in the F/I file with the edition of an SRI :beer:


We bought a MAF-less Rabbit 2.5L development vehicle and are already neck-deep in tuning for the later ECUs, so stay tuned for updates on that! :thumbup:

Yeah, the stock plastic manifold doesn't flow very well, and definitely doesn't like too much boost. :laugh:


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We bought a MAF-less Rabbit 2.5L development vehicle and are already neck-deep in tuning for the later ECUs, so stay tuned for updates on that! :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah, the stock plastic manifold doesn't flow very well, and definitely doesn't like too much boost. :laugh:


Please Please Please help with a port flash :beer:


----------



## TT-Tom (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks like an openflash tablet that started on n54's then moved to brz/frs and miata


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We bought a MAF-less Rabbit 2.5L development vehicle and are already neck-deep in tuning for the later ECUs, so stay tuned for updates on that! :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah, the stock plastic manifold doesn't flow very well, and definitely doesn't like too much boost. :laugh:


Glad to hear it, I'll be watching :beer:


----------



## RBT-Tuned (Dec 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *We bought a MAF-less Rabbit 2.5L development vehicle and are already neck-deep in tuning for the later ECUs, so stay tuned for updates on that!* :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah, the stock plastic manifold doesn't flow very well, and definitely doesn't like too much boost. :laugh:


Looking forward to the end result. Thank you for supporting the 2.5L Rabbit :thumbup::beer:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Updates on the MAF-less tune are coming soon!

In the meantime, *TheMysticWizard1* came by last week with his early automatic 2.5L and is enjoying our Stage 1 tune so far. :thumbup:

We're working on a few minor tweaks to the calibration on the automatic car to improve behavior when shifting, so stay tuned for that. I've posted a dyno of the back-to-back runs on his car with our tuning below. Peak gains of roughly 20 WTQ & 15 WHP in the midrange. :beer:


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

got any information on the turbo kit used to achieve the 337whp? I looked through your site, and couldn't find a turbo kit for the rabbit. Very curious as far as pricing and the components (other than the precision 5858) used.


Peter


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

gugu1981 said:


> got any information on the turbo kit used to achieve the 337whp? I looked through your site, and couldn't find a turbo kit for the rabbit. Very curious as far as pricing and the components (other than the precision 5858) used.
> 
> 
> Peter


Hi Peter,

We'll have more information soon! The kit was developed a while ago on our Sales Manager's (Jeremy's) MkV Jetta 2.5L and will feature a sexy cast exhaust manifold, Precision 5858 Turbo, and all necessary plumbing. The hardware (with welded manifold) and tune are also on a few other 07K-powered projects owned by customers. :thumbup:

You're not very far from us at all, and we'd be more than happy to set you up with a kit before release. You should also schedule a time to come by and check out Jeremy's Jetta if you make it up this far north! 



















Cheers,
Laszlo


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Do you have anything close to or better than the IE Stage 2 race tune that includes the SRI for the 2.5L? They are claiming 218hp on their dyno with just a flash and SRI.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

Cherb32 said:


> Do you have anything close to or better than the IE Stage 2 race tune that includes the SRI for the 2.5L? They are claiming 218hp on their dyno with just a flash and SRI.


Youv'e got to remember that all of IE's numbers are crank hp. whp is going to have around a 15% loss. So that's around 190whp.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Ahh I see.


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Updates on the MAF-less tune are coming soon!
> 
> In the meantime, *TheMysticWizard1* came by last week with his early automatic 2.5L and is enjoying our Stage 1 tune so far. :thumbup:
> 
> We're working on a few minor tweaks to the calibration on the automatic car to improve behavior when shifting, so stay tuned for that. I've posted a dyno of the back-to-back runs on his car with our tuning below. Peak gains of roughly 20 WTQ & 15 WHP in the midrange. :beer:


Throttle tweaks were completed Friday before last, feels great now. I've put a good weeks worth of driving on the updated tune and I have to say I am quite impressed. I had never fully planned for my Jetta to be an all out performance car, it was purchased because I needed a car and it fit the price point, I liked it when I first drove it, so pulled the trigger.

I later regreted it being a tiptronic, but I still love my Jetta. I had put a CAI on it and drove it for about 50k miles before I got my '09 CC. It took the back burner then and has spent a lot of time sitting. 

I can honestly say with this tune, I am back to driving it daily and enjoying it. The new found power is definitely there, I can feel it pull a lot harder in the mid range. It feels a bit stronger off the line also. However, the biggest improvement to the car has been throttle response. On the stock tune I could tap the throttle and with all the stock throttle dampening, the rpm's wouldn't really change. This was my first drive by wire car, and I was not impressed in stock form. The 034Motorsport Stage 1 tune has completely changed this, tap the throttle and it accelerates, you can actually hear the throttle plate open instantaneously. *AMAZING!* Let off the throttle and you can feel the engine braking begin, it doesn't just hang there like in stock form. The car actually feels pretty sporty now. Dare I say I like the throttle mapping more than the APR Stage 2 tune on my CC? I think it's true 

Overall I would say it is a bargain for the price/performance point. It completely changed the feel of the car in very positive ways and the new found power is quite noticeable, my wife even noticed it right off the bat. :thumbup: Very nice to feel you have more control over what your throttle body is doing.

I can't really comment on any MPG improvements, as I haven't been able to keep my foot out of it enough to realize any efficiency benefits. I will try and drive it modestly and update on this when I can.

One happy customer here. 

Now I just wish I could get my TipTronic to shift later and upgrade to a SRI. The downfalls of having an automatic I suppose.


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> We'll have more information soon! The kit was developed a while ago on our Sales Manager's (Jeremy's) MkV Jetta 2.5L and will feature a sexy cast exhaust manifold, Precision 5858 Turbo, and all necessary plumbing. The hardware (with welded manifold) and tune are also on a few other 07K-powered projects owned by customers. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Just wondering if you guys have a price range your shooting for with this turbo kit? Awesome work by the way great to see a company still taking intreast in the 2.5 engine.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

hazard520 said:


> Just wondering if you guys have a price range your shooting for with this turbo kit? Awesome work by the way great to see a company still taking intreast in the 2.5 engine.


We'll have more info, including pricing, soon. The manifolds are rather expensive to cast, so we're trying to work with the total pricing of the kit the best we can. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! We've been busy doing more work on finalizing the 07K Turbo Kit.


----------



## radagast34 (Nov 7, 2014)

Is Jeremy's jetta on stock internals? Excited to see kit pricing. Anyone want to buy my Ducati to fund this?


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

Any ETA on the kits? I'm very interested and have money to blow. opcorn:


----------



## Bucket.Racing (Oct 8, 2005)

granth said:


> Any ETA on the kits? I'm very interested and have money to blow. opcorn:


Shoot me a email, I have a kit in stock ready to ship. [email protected]


----------



## Bucket.Racing (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Bucket.Racing said:


>


 😍😍😍


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Knocked out a few more 07K flashes this week! Thank you for your business.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We'd like to wish everyone a pleasant Independence Day Weekend! Happy 239th Birthday, America! 

034Motorsport will be closed Friday, July 3rd through Sunday, July 5th. Our website will be processing orders as usual, and we'll be back to business as usual on Monday. We've even got a few special products just for the 4th of July! :thumbup:

*Hand-Drawn Bald Eagle Sketch (Monochrome Pencil or Full 16-Color Crayola)*



Starting at $25!

*Free BBQ Cooked by Javad Shadzi, 034Motorsport's Founder & President*



Free!


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> *Free BBQ Cooked by Javad Shadzi, 034Motorsport's Founder & President*
> 
> 
> 
> Free!


Do I really have to have a voucher to get the free bbq?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

TheMysticWizard1 said:


> Do I really have to have a voucher to get the free bbq?


No! It's free to everyone who attends, while we have food left.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Any further development with turbo manifolds, etc? Looking to build an 07k for a Mk1 TT and have been interested in some of the work I have seen with customer build you had here.

Joe


----------



## Bucket.Racing (Oct 8, 2005)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> Any further development with turbo manifolds, etc? Looking to build an 07k for a Mk1 TT and have been interested in some of the work I have seen with customer build you had here.
> 
> Joe


Shoot me email directly at [email protected]. We can discuss some options for you.


----------

